# Suche nette Trails rund um Volkach



## Erroll (19. April 2007)

Hallo!

Bin relativ neu hier und dachte mir ich frage mal nach, ob jemand nette Trails in Volkach und Umgebung kennt (ausser Wiebelsberg und Zabelstein, die kenne ich schon...). Auch der Wald in Astheim ist mir durchaus bekannt  . Vielleicht weiß von euch noch jemand ne nette Feierabendtour oder auch gerne eine längere. 
Würde mich sehr über ein paar Hinweise freuen. 

mfg

Erroll


----------

